
Notes on Migrating from Soylent to Baby Food - noajshu
http://blog.deepgram.com/why-i-gave-up-soylent-for-baby-food/
======
grzm
Actual post title: "Why I gave up Soylent for Baby Food."

~~~
noajshu
Yes, I've made this adjustment

